# Implanon, the pill & fertility.



## helen_emily (Jun 13, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone here has experience with using Implanon before they TTC. I know fertility is different for any individual but I would love to hear your stories!









Background: I'm on hormonal contraceptives.
Was on Levlen ED (pill) for 1 year, then Yasmin (pill) for 1 year. I then had an Implanon put in 1.5 years ago & I'm now taking Yasmin (at the same time) for 3 months to re-regulate my cycle. Blah! I hate all these hormones.

I used to just be worried about getting pregnant... Now I'm also worried about my fertility! I won't be TTC till at least 2009, but I'd rather know about any issues now!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

This isn't my personal experience, but I have a number of friends who took a number of cycles (about 6) off hormones before they started ovulating again. When you do go off hormones, I would read Taking Charge of Your Fertility, and start charting way in advance of when you really want to be prego.

Good for you for starting to research this now!


----------



## helen_emily (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for your reply!
I don't know anyone else (IRL or otherwise) who's using Implanon so I started to get curious. 6 cycles sounds like a long time :/ Good to know in advance!

I'd love to be able to rely soley on charting but women in my family are ridiculously fertile & I don't feel like I would be reliable enough! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jessma (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I may be jinxing myself, but DH and I went off the pill and got pg the first month. I was diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago and was on the pill for that. The OB's office said it could be that by going off the pill, we had a "fertility spike" which allowed us to "catch the egg". I had read taking charge of your fertility, and tried to be aware of my signs. We are just over 6 weeks pg, and are hoping for the best.


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

I wasn't on implanon, but I did concieve 2 months (unintentionally) after I had Norplant removed


----------



## helen_emily (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for your replies! Hopefully it won't affect my fertility







:


----------

